# Monster DOWN!



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

More info to come this afternoon. But here is the quick stats. 

Chippewa Co. 
Shot with a 20g
over 30"!!!!!! of total beard length!!!!!!!
spurs just under 1"


----------



## codybear (Jun 27, 2002)

SWEEEEEEEET!!!!

Did you call him in? Birds were non responvie here with the fresh snow..

By the way, my good friend currently holds the state record for total beard length.. Small world, eh?


CB


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Awesome bird man!! Wish I was this lucky this morning!!


----------



## MP15TDriver (Sep 15, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Congrats nice bird


----------



## dsconnell (Aug 29, 2007)

That is a STUD for sure!! Congrats Hads!!


----------



## huntr4life (Nov 30, 2005)

now thats a hog! nice job!


----------



## bhhad25 (Nov 30, 2005)

Nice job teammate!!!

Can't wait to hear more.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Congrats!


----------



## buttout (Dec 1, 2010)

Sweet.......Congrats.


----------



## beervo2 (May 7, 2006)

What a Turk!!! Great job!!!

Mike


----------



## muliefever (Jul 2, 2007)

Mother of god! What a gobbler! And here I thought I got a big one!


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats to you on a giant bird!


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Good job HH. Congratulations.


----------



## WillHunt4Food (Sep 25, 2007)

The snow picture is awesome, you can see his tracks and what looks like marks from him strutting.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

Looked like an old ZZ Top Poster!!!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

One and done, congrats!


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

congrats on ure very first UP bird. Glad to see the season opening for you paid off bro!


----------



## Slim1213 (Jan 9, 2009)

First pic is sweet with the wing marks in the snow.


----------



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Great bird Hads!!!!:yikes:


----------

